# Bargain Book Finds -- 2019 -- Please: no self promotion



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

(Link to the 2018 thread: https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,259501.0.html)

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please**. Please do not link through other sites -- use KBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!

**"Self-promotion" includes books that the poster has a vested self-interest in--books by friends and family or books that the member is posting on behalf of the author, to include paid or unpaid promotion


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

_Going Postal_ by Terry Pratchett
$1.99 at posting



Also by Terry Pratchett - _The Wee Free Men_ - $1.99 at posting


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*$1.80


Welcome to Marwencol*

The basis for the new movie "Welcome to Marwen" starring Steve Carell.

This is mainly an art book, so I find it works best on a tablet instead of a traditional Kindle.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Down Among The Dead Men: A Year In The Life of a Mortuary Technician by Michelle Williams. $1.99 as of this posting.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*99 cents


The Karma Booth*

Interesting premise: "The Karma Booth can execute a murderer and return their victims to life."


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I really enjoy Anna Lee Huber's Lady Darby books, but they rarely go on sale.
Today I got a notice that Book 4 was on sale and when I went to look, I see that Book 1 is also on sale. So if you need to read in order, you can get started.

Book 1 _The Anatomist's Wife_ $2.99


Book 2 _Mortal Arts_ $5.99 (not technically a bargain, but based on regular series prices, I think it is  )


Book 3 _A Grave Matter_ $7.99 (see above)


Book 4 _A Study in Death_ $1.99


So you could get the first four books for under $20 total. The last three books are still $9.99 and $11.99.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Win Bigly, by Scott Adams

$1.99
The author is the creator of Dilbert. For some reason, the Audible version, not the Kindle version insists on showing in the link. So unless you actually want the audio book, switch to the cheaper Kindle version!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? by Philip K. Dick, $2.99 as of this posting.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The Gentle Tamers: Women of the Old Wild West (Women of the West) by Dee Brown, the author of Bury My Heart At Wounded Knee. $1.99 as of this posting.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

South of Broad by Pat Conroy. $3.49 as of this posting.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I really enjoy the Savannah Reed mysteries by GA McKevett and it looks like all of the 23 books in the series are on sale for $1.99 or less.
Linking to the first one and the latest one.

_Just Desserts_


_Hide and Sneak_


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Might as Well be Dead, Nero Wolfe, $2.99!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

And The Sea Will Tell by Vincent Bugliosi. $2.99 as of this posting.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Stranger Than We Can Imagine by John Higgs. $2.99 as of this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Last Stand: Custer, Sitting Bull, and the Battle of the Little Bighorn $4.99


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

A Short History of Nearly Everything: Special Illustrated Edition by Bill Bryson. $4.99 as of this posting


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The Road To Little Dribbling: Adventures of an American in Britain by Bill Bryson. $3.99 as of this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Spanish Civil War: Revised Edition | Hugh Thomas

$1.99


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm a Stranger Here Myself: Notes on Returning to America After 20 Years Away by Bill Bryson. $4.99 as of this posting.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Beard on Food: The Best Recipes and Kitchen Wisdom from the Dean of American Cooking by James Beard. $1.99 as of this posting.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

We Have Always Lived In The Castle by Shirley Jackson. $1.99 as of this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Amish Vampires in Space, $1.99. Come on, you know you have always wanted this. Admit it! No one will ever know! 



About as different as possible from the other book is I Will Fear no Evil, by Grandmaster of Science Fiction Robert Heinlein. $4.99, and probably worth much more than two and a half times the price of the first book.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Modern submarine warfare, $1.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If Death Ever Slept, Nero Wolfe mystery, $1.99 at posting.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Leaving Time by Jodi Picoult, $2.99 as of now.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The Year Of The Century 1876, by Dee Brown. $1.99 as of this posting.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Another Rex Stout/Nero Wolfe book on sale for $1.99 in the Kindle Deals section today.



Slowly but surely I am recreating my complete paper collection of this series on Kindle!!


----------



## thedavebright (Sep 8, 2012)

Murderers Anonymous by Allen Rivers. Saw the post on here and snagged it - loving every moment of it. 

amazon.com/dp/B07TR5JJL1


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

$2.99 as of posting.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

So, Anyway&#8230; by John Cleese. His autobiography. $4.99 as of this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Too Many Cooks (A Nero Wolfe Mystery Book 5)

Get your Nero Wolfe on for $2.99!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Open a New Window: The Broadway Musical in the 1960s (The Golden Age of the Broadway Musical)

History of Broadway musicals for $3.99.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

If you enjoy historical mysteries, the Lady Sherlock series by Sherry Thomas is pretty awesome. This is one of the few remaining series where I will pay $9-10 for a single book.
The first book, _A Study in Scarlet Women_, is $2.99 at posting.



edit: hopefully fixed link
I thought the cover looked wider than usual, but I was in a hurry and didn't check. Thanks Chris!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Andra said:


> If you enjoy historical mysteries, the Lady Sherlock series by Sherry Thomas is pretty awesome. This is one of the few remaining series where I will pay $9-10 for a single book.
> The first book, _A Study in Scarlet Women_, is $2.99 at posting.


This is showing up as the audio book instead of the Kindle book for me (although you can click through to the Kindle book page from there). Here's the direct link. The KB link-maker is being pretty wonky, I had to add "kindle book" to both of these titles in the search bar to get it to come up with the actual book instead of the audio book link.



Book #15 in the Vince Flynn Mitch Rapp series is also on sale for $2.99. Book #16 is due out next month at $14.99.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Here's another one where the first book in the series is really marked down. 
_A Curious Beginning_ by Deanna Raybourn is only $0.99 at posting. The second book is $5.99. The later ones are over $10 each.
I miss Lady Julia Grey, but I am starting to warm up to Veronica Speedwell.



Regarding the Link Maker, I searched my ASIN this time and it found the Kindle edition on the first try.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> Here's another one where the first book in the series is really marked down.
> _A Curious Beginning_ by Deanna Raybourn is only $0.99 at posting. The second book is $5.99. The later ones are over $10 each.
> I miss Lady Julia Grey, but I am starting to warm up to Veronica Speedwell.
> 
> ...


I second this series. And each book is better than the last. 99 cents is a good price for giving it a start.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

JD Robb's latest In Death book was released on Tuesday. Today the one that was released in September 2018 was on sale.
_Leverage in Death_, Book 47 is $2.99 at posting. They don't typically discount the newer books, so that was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The River of Doubt: Theodore Roosevelt's Darkest Journey

The River of Doubt: Theodore Roosevelt's Darkest Journey

Teddy Roosevelt, $2.99


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

A Poisoned Season - Book 2 in the Lady Emily mysteries by Tasha Alexander on sale for $1.99
These rarely go on sale and tend to run on the high side.
I also noticed that the first two are in KU - that's new.
So if you need to read things in order, here is the first one - NOT on sale - KU

And Only to Deceive


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Herbie Hancock: Possibilities by Herbie Hancock. An amazing musician's story. $4.99 as of this post.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Mercedes Lackey, $1.99 at posting


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Pale Horse Rider: William Cooper, the Rise of Conspiracy, and the Fall of Trust in America by Mark Jacobson

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00OQS4DYQ

$4.99, was previously $13.99


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The Earth Shall Weep: A History of Native America by James Wilson. $1.99 as of this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Whistlestop: My Favorite Stories from Presidential Campaign History

Presidential campaign stories from John Dickerson, $1.99.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Gwendy's Button Box: A Novella by Stephen King and Richard Chizmar. $2.99 as of this posting.
I've never read it, but it's set in Castle Rock, Maine. Enough said!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Life After Life: The Bestselling Original Investigation That Revealed "Near-Death Experiences" by Raymond Moody. Normally $11.99, as of now $1.99


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

News Of The World: A Novel by Paulette Jiles. $2.99 as of now.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Some Buried Caesar (A Nero Wolfe Mystery Book 6)
Nero Wolfe, Some Bhried Caesar, $1.99 for now


----------

